# I need advice please ... is it safe?



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello everyone. I didn't know where else to post this but I think it might belong here.

Has anyone here used the product OdoBan around your tiels? Any of you have other pets such as dogs and cats and might have used it for them around your tiels?

OdoBan is an odor eliminator that cleans, disinfects, sanitizes, and deodorizes. For what I can tell, by looking at the OdoBan webpage, it can be used around dogs and cats but I didn't seen anything about birds. 

In a couple of days I will have my AC/Heat vents cleaned and the person that is going to do that mentioned that at the end they spray the vents with OdoBan. He told me that it is safe for birds but I don't know how much he really knows about it so I thought I would ask you. I think he said that he was planning on using the Original Eucalyptus Scent. 

I would hate to do anything that could hurt BabyMoo. Has anyone used this product around your tiels?

Thank you in advance for your responses.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

to be safe i would relocate the tiel until the smell goes away. 


i would worry about masking odors... the fumes could very well still be there.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

From http://www.odoban.com/products/faqs.php#question_14 :



> Q. Can you clean a birdcage with OdoBan Odor Eliminator?
> 
> Talk with your veterinarian about using the product and the sensitivity of your bird(s). If it is recommended, rinse cage afterwards with water, and allow to dry completely.


That's all it says on the company website. Not very helpful I know, but they're basically saying that they don't take any responsibility if you use it around your birds. Since the company won't vouch for the safety of their product, I would keep the bird away until the smell dissipates.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for your advice DallyTsuka and tielfan. 

The person that is going to clean the vents told me that he has used it around birds and none has ever died but I just didn't trust it. He mentioned a cockatoo but had a hard time thinking of the type of bird, which leads me to think that he doesn't know much about birds. I told him that the cocaktoo is different than a cockatiel. 

Anyway, it worried me all night last night and I'm thinking about just telling him not to use that on my vents. He said something about the smell lasting about 2 days  That means that BabyMoo would have to be relocated for 2 days and I don't want to send her off for that long. I need my vents cleaned out but I don't care about adding a pretty smell to it  and the OdoBan spray is a free extra thing he does at the end after vacuuming the vents out.

I looked at the MSDS this morning and the product contains: water, Isopropanol (or rubbing alcohol), and Alkyl dimethyl benzyl ammonium chloride

Alkyl dimethyl benzyl ammonium chloride is also in Clorox Disinfectant Wipes, which I have used around the house to clean the bathrooms. It makes me wonder what products I'm using that I shouldn't use. I only use this wipes to clean the bathrooms but you can still smell it around the house. What do you use? What products are safe to use? I had her for such a long time and she seems fine but I wonder if I need to make some changes when cleaning my house.

Thank you both again.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm not an expert on what chemicals are safe around birds, but you can make home-made cleaners with vinegar, baking soda, and lemon juice. There are recipes everywhere if you google home-made cleaners. Vinegar is a pretty potent cleaner all by itself--it isn't as good as bleach or other super-harsh chemicals in the germ-killing department, but it does almost as well and isn't as dangerous. Vinegar kills mold really well too.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

cknauf said:


> I'm not an expert on what chemicals are safe around birds, but you can make home-made cleaners with vinegar, baking soda, and lemon juice. There are recipes everywhere if you google home-made cleaners. Vinegar is a pretty potent cleaner all by itself--it isn't as good as bleach or other super-harsh chemicals in the germ-killing department, but it does almost as well and isn't as dangerous. Vinegar kills mold really well too.


Thank for your advice and cleaning suggestions. Actually, I use vinegar and baking soda to clean my kitchen and I like it a lot. I just have never used it in the bathroom. I'll try it out. Thank you!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Update!

I decided to exclude the OdoBan part of the cleaning procedure. They had no problem excluding it for it was something extra they do anyway. They did mention that it was safe on animals, including baby kittens but I still decided not to have that part of it done. BabyMoo did great through the whole 2 hours. She did have to be placed in one of the rooms with a space heater since they turned the AC/heater unit off but other than that, she did fine. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## t birdies (Jan 8, 2011)

I can also vouch for the use of vinegar, baking soda, lemon juice...I have asthma & sensitive skin...can't tolerate perfumes, soap w/ fragrance, etc...been cleaning w/ vinegar & such for yrs & can't recall the last time I was sick w/ a cold or tummy ache (I guess I should knock on wood?)...altho' I do still occasionally use bleach for the tougher jobs where I want to be on the safe side...like cleaning certain thrift store items, following the dog's bath, etc. but I clean my birds' cages & such w/ vinegar all the time. I make my own air freshener boiling the orange pulp from my daily orange juice & adding cloves & cinnamon...makes the house smell nice...I sprinkle baking soda over carpet & spritz w/ vinegar to absorb odors & then vacuum. I just think it's a neat natural thing to do..plus less expensive

...but sometimes use of things w/ chemicals can't be avoided...best to do what you've done & move your birds to be on the safe side.

Good for you, being on top of it all! :thumbu:


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

t birdies said:


> I can also vouch for the use of vinegar, baking soda, lemon juice...I have asthma & sensitive skin...can't tolerate perfumes, soap w/ fragrance, etc...been cleaning w/ vinegar & such for yrs & can't recall the last time I was sick w/ a cold or tummy ache (I guess I should knock on wood?)...altho' I do still occasionally use bleach for the tougher jobs where I want to be on the safe side...like cleaning certain thrift store items, following the dog's bath, etc. but I clean my birds' cages & such w/ vinegar all the time. I make my own air freshener boiling the orange pulp from my daily orange juice & adding cloves & cinnamon...makes the house smell nice...I sprinkle baking soda over carpet & spritz w/ vinegar to absorb odors & then vacuum. I just think it's a neat natural thing to do..plus less expensive
> 
> ...but sometimes use of things w/ chemicals can't be avoided...best to do what you've done & move your birds to be on the safe side.
> 
> Good for you, being on top of it all! :thumbu:


*t birdies*, I also have lots of allergies so I'll start using vinegar and all of the other natural things you are recommending. I really like using it in my kitchen and it works great so why not in the other rooms, right?  

Your own air freshener? That sounds very nice. Boiling the orange pulp & adding cloves & cinnamon ... mmmmm .... I'll have to try that. 

Yes, thank you  I felt better just skipping the chemicals part. After all, I don't think we needed it. My house smells clean and I don't like perfumes b/c I'm sensitive to them too. It was good for both BabyMoo and me. My DH thought it was best to skip also


----------

